# Outlook Archive Not Moving e-mail messages



## pehendr (Aug 24, 2005)

Help! When I run Outlook (2003) Archive on my Messages folder, none of the messages are being archived. The Archive Folder(s) are created, but none of the messages are being moved.

I am using Windows XP and Outlook 2003.

I have checked the settings, and "Archive this folder" is enabled. :4-dontkno 

Thanks to anyone that can help.

PHendr


----------



## larrybarker (Sep 1, 2005)

Did you ever find a fix for this problem? I too have the exact same issue happening on 2 different computers.
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Larry Barker


----------



## phubeone (Aug 23, 2005)

Have you checked the date for the "archive files before:" option? I just want to be sure.


----------



## marcusrobbins (Sep 9, 2005)

A colleague and I have had the same problem (with Outlook 2000 and 2003). The reason appears to be that we have both recently imported all our messages. Outlook uses the "modified" date, and so none of our messages are older than the date we imported (ie modified) them (ie about two weeks ago!). If this is your case, I understand you can get around this by creating a personal folder file (.pst) and transfer data manually. Some instructions are at: www.kellogg.northwestern.edu/kis/docs/howto/software/email/archivebackup.htm


----------

